# What do these go for



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

stonecutter said:


> :laughing: That's not whining, though from what I've seen out if you over the years, you would be an expert at identifying it.


Gotta love your high class posts.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

stonecutter said:


> Like what kind for example?
> 
> Even so, they probably aren't a used for stonemasonry. The best stone generally not close to the surface of the earth, which indicates age....more than a hundred years especially.


Don't be stupid those were clearly buried deep by the devil to make us think the world is older than it actually is.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Gotta love your high class posts.


As high class as calling someone a whiner


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> As high class as calling someone a whiner


You know what. I tried taking the high road and trying not to detail but you guys won't let it go. So yeah, it was. I said I didn't want to derail,he started throwing insults and whining. That's the truth. I did what I said and took it to pm.

Now would you like to get this back on topic or should we full derail this mutha.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Don't be stupid those were clearly buried deep by the devil to make us think the world is older than it actually is.


You can make fun of God and the devil but I assure one day you won't and it'll be too late.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You know what. I tried taking the high road and trying not to detail but you guys won't let it go. So yeah, it was. I said I didn't want to derail,he started throwing insults and whining. That's the truth. I did what I said and took it to pm.
> 
> Now would you like to get this back on topic or should we full derail this mutha.


no you quoted him, tried to make some points, then claimed that you wanted to let it drop...if you truly wanted to let it drop you simply would have


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You can make fun of God and the devil but I assure one day you won't and it'll be too late.


Lol


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Well that's just not true.


Just lovely, we now have a google mason at large trying to educate a bunch of dumb rocks


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> no you quoted him, tried to make some points, then claimed that you wanted to let it drop...if you truly wanted to let it drop you simply would have


No actually I quoted JBM not him. But nice try.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I would prefer not to derail this thread. But depth doesn't necessarily indicate age. One example is so called "fossil" fuels. It was taught to us that oil came from decaying life. But there never has been enough life to decay to create all of the oil that we have. It is now believed that the Earth is constantly producing oil and that it is not in fact a byproduct of decaying matter.
> 
> BTW, I am a crazy creationist and don't believe that the Earth is millions or billions of years old. But I digress, as I really and truly don't want to derail the thread.


No you quoted SC just before making this comment

Also the first insult was you calling SC a whiner


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You know what. I tried taking the high road and trying not to detail but you guys won't let it go. So yeah, it was. I said I didn't want to derail,he started throwing insults and whining. That's the truth. I did what I said and took it to pm.
> 
> Now would you like to get this back on topic or should we full derail this mutha.



After seeing this happen on countless threads with you as the main instigator, I shouldn't even reply. And I'm definitely not going to try the futile task of discussing how all this really shook out, because it's all back a page or two. 

The Pm you sent contains some interesting links to how some rocks are formed quickly. Now, if you go back and try to understand what was being said, you will see that I was talking about meaningful stone deposits used in masonry (I said this here on the thread and to you in my PM reply). Limestone scale inside pipes & calcified felt hats? I doubt stone like that is being used in masonry. I was questioning MEANINGFUL stone deposits quarried for stone. That's the point. Large, common stone formations that are commercially viable for masonry. Not unique formations. 

See, this is a masonry forum here. We build with stone. Stone that's cut, blasted, chiseled, sawn, etc,etc,etc into blocks, strips, veneer, dimensional stone. From large established quarriable stone formations For walls. For buildings. For walkways. Where are the large formations of stone 100 years old or less being quarried for these purposes? Nowhere in the world that I know of. 

If you can't show how very new stone (under 100 years you said) is used in masonry then it's off topic and completely irrelevant to the discussion. As I mentioned, if you want to come on here and throw out statements relating to a craft of which you are not a part of, then be prepared to back them up. "Google it" is a weak cop out.

Do me a favor though, and don't pm me anymore. Those messages are as incoherent as your posts.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Superman made a diamond in 10 seconds....


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

He also rebuilt the Great Wall of China with his eyes.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*The agitator*

Hello S.C.;


How the heck did that guy migrate over to 'our' site ? Boy,what a piece of work. I have noticed that he is also much loved on the other threads he participates in.

One thing about the regulars on the masonry site, we may disagree,however,we are all respectful and not condescending.Oh well,maybe he will disappear as quickly as he showed up.:laughing:


Best regards

FJN /Fred


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

fjn said:


> Hello S.C.;
> 
> 
> How the heck did that guy migrate over to 'our' site ? Boy,what a piece of work. I have noticed that he is also much loved on the other threads he participates in.
> ...


I've seen some of his sniping in here before and it's trolling pure and simple. I notice there is a 'troublemaker' tag under his avatar...indeed. 


I have had some scrapes in the masonry forum here and there over the years, but usually it's over miscommunication or some other thing that gets blown out of proportion. It's bound to happen with people that are passionate about the craft they are in. I for one like the interchange of information here. Especially the videos and stuff you dig up Fred.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Next he'll be lecturing Bytor how to cut corners :laughing:

I never scrap with any of the masons either, it's just too sacrilegious.

The carpenters however, particularly the deckies are fair game when they talk smack.


----------

